# Getting back to keeping Hedgehogs



## puck1021 (Feb 28, 2015)

After what seems like a long time, I'm finally getting back to keep Hedgehogs. I got my first Sow on Christmas of 2008, she was a Champagne named Pixy, then I got my first Boar in 2009, he was an Algerian Grey named Charlie. They had 2 litters together. Sadly they both passed away in 2012. Charlie was 4 years old while Pixy was 5. I decided to come back to keeping Hogs when I was given the chance to adopt a friend's 2 year old Sow which he has to give up.


----------

